# Native Assassin bugs: Apiomerus montanus



## Aquarimax (Jun 26, 2019)

On a hike in the foothills with my wife yesterday, I ran into this lovely couple dining on a fly. I just snapped some photos and left them alone. I have never kept assassin bugs, but I find my interest in doing so is increasing with time...
Thanks to bugguide, I have a species ID.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Jun 26, 2019)

Aquarimax said:


> View attachment 312926
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That's a great find. Good on you for leaving them in nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jun 26, 2019)

Aquarimax said:


> View attachment 312926
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen an assassin bug around here (tons of LFBs and firebugs, though). Nice find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

